# Best Propeller for the 2017 Yamaha F25



## Guest

Just wondering if there were any opinions on whether there's a prop out there that people find works better than the OEM aluminum prop the Yamaha comes with? My initial thought is that with only 25HP, a propeller may make some difference, but it wouldn't be as much as a propeller change on a 200HP or above. I could be wrong.


----------



## Jason Cooper

Propping any motor can make or break performance. I plan to buy the new F25 in the next 6 months and no doubt gonna go thru a few props to find the best performing one. I recommend Solas props


----------



## Guest

Jason Cooper said:


> Propping any motor can make or break performance. I plan to buy the new F25 in the next 6 months and no doubt gonna go thru a few props to find the best performing one. I recommend Solas props


Ok, thank you. I suppose I've got more to learn.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Depends on the hull you hang it on.


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Depends on the hull you hang it on.


That seems like it would make sense. I think I need to review some hydro dynamics information. I'd be replacing the standard aluminum propeller on a 2017 Yamaha F25 that's mounted on a flat bottom boat. No tunnel. No portion of the hull is shaped as a V hull. I wouldn't want to go to the trouble of buying a new propeller just to find that it doesn't make much difference given my set up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Talk to a guy that props motors, if he's good he can tell you what would work best for what you are wanting to accomplish. Anything else is guessing.


----------



## CPurvis

Let us know what you come up with. Also the first thing you will need if you don't already have it is a Tach and go from there.


----------



## Guest

That's a good point. Hadn't thought about that. I saw a 4 bladed stainless steel prop from Protech that I thought looked good. I like the fact that it was supposed to provide more lift to the stern as well as an improved whole shot. However, that could just be sales hype. Unfortunately, I have flex in my transom. I can see where the transom is bending back slightly where the engine is mounted. Before a jack plate, and certainly before a new prop is installed, I need to take the boat to a friend's shop, have him remove the outboard, and hold on to it until I can strengthen the transom. Right now, it's just half inch marine grade plywood, and starboard, along with metal support brackets. The bending is occurring in two places just beyond the starboard. Once the transom is ship shape, I'll proceed with the remainder of the repairs and address the tach issue.


----------



## CPurvis

Yeah I agree fix transom first. But in regards to the prop I think with the 4 blade you may gain a little better hole shot but will lose some top end. Usually guys with tunnels are running 4blade which will allow them to raise the motor up more without the prop slipping. Also you might want to make sure your 25hp will have the needed torque to properly spin a stainless prop. I personally don't like stainless due to the fact if I hit something props cost less than prop shafts.


----------



## Guest

CPurvis said:


> Yeah I agree fix transom first. But in regards to the prop I think with the 4 blade you may gain a little better hole shot but will lose some top end. Usually guys with tunnels are running 4blade which will allow them to raise the motor up more without the prop slipping. Also you might want to make sure your 25hp will have the needed torque to properly spin a stainless prop. I personally don't like stainless due to the fact if I hit something props cost less than prop shafts.


I feel 100% exactly the same way about stainless propellers and have always opted for aluminum for the exact reason you mentioned. If there's a risk of me losing any top end speed, forget it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CPurvis said:


> Yeah I agree fix transom first. But in regards to the prop I think with the 4 blade you may gain a little better hole shot but will lose some top end. Usually guys with tunnels are running 4blade which will allow them to raise the motor up more without the prop slipping. Also you might want to make sure your 25hp will have the needed torque to properly spin a stainless prop. I personally don't like stainless due to the fact if I hit something props cost less than prop shafts.


Common misconception about 4 blade props having better holeshot and less top end. A good three blade with extra cup will stay hooked up better than a 4 blade.


----------



## CPurvis

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Common misconception about 4 blade props having better holeshot and less top end. A good three blade with extra cup will stay hooked up better than a 4 blade.


So enlighten me on the benefit of a 4 blade. And the down side


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CPurvis said:


> So enlighten me on the benefit of a 4 blade. And the down side


I just hear and read a majority of people stating that 4 blade props are holeshot props and 3 blades are speed props. Generally speaking this CAN be true BUT on different hull/motor combinations a properly made custom 3 blade can absolutely outperform a 4 blade as far as hole shot and holding water (not blowing out at high settings/turns).
The same can be said for a 4 blade prop set up correctly on different hull/motor combinations can run faster than a 3 blade. It all depends on different factors. I'm no prop guy and apparently a majority of the people on here and in public aren't either so I don't understand why so many people go through so many testing stages with shelf props when they could just go to a well seasoned prop guy and get where they need to be after trying one or two props OR one prop then having it tweaked to run at maximum efficiency.


----------



## CPurvis

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I just hear and read a majority of people stating that 4 blade props are holeshot props and 3 blades are speed props. Generally speaking this CAN be true BUT on different hull/motor combinations a properly made custom 3 blade can absolutely outperform a 4 blade as far as hole shot and holding water (not blowing out at high settings/turns).
> The same can be said for a 4 blade prop set up correctly on different hull/motor combinations can run faster than a 3 blade. It all depends on different factors. I'm no prop guy and apparently a majority of the people on here and in public aren't either so I don't understand why so many people go through so many testing stages with shelf props when they could just go to a well seasoned prop guy and get where they need to be after trying one or two props OR one prop then having it tweaked to run at maximum efficiency.


Agreed but alot of people don't know or have time to go to a seasoned prop guy. That is where the whole 4 blade is for hole shot thing comes in. When you are dealing with shelf props that is where you start. To get the 3 blade that you speak of you have to have it special made. I agree with what you are saying I just wish that when people make statements they make sure to explain or clarify. This will help people when searching for info on a particular subject. Once again thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I guess I just assume everyone wants the absolute best prop for their hull/motor combination and that usually means having either a shelf prop tweaked or a custom prop made. I'm just weird like that but I also ask people that fish with me to limit gear and food/drinks to cut down on weight.


----------



## CPurvis

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I guess I just assume everyone wants the absolute best prop for their hull/motor combination and that usually means having either a shelf prop tweaked or a custom prop made. I'm just weird like that but I also ask people that fish with me to limit gear and food/drinks to cut down on weight.


You right! Everyone probably does want the best prop and they come on here to find info on how to get the best prop. That is where the clarification on your first post comes in. I wasn't trying to be an rude. I knew where you were going with your statement I just wanted you to provide the needed info. Thanks again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CPurvis said:


> You right! Everyone probably does want the best prop and they come on here to find info on how to get the best prop. That is where the clarification on your first post comes in. I wasn't trying to be an rude. I knew where you were going with your statement I just wanted you to provide the needed info. Thanks again.


Absolutely understood!


----------



## sjrobin

Hey Mack ask Jack Foreman if he has ever built a custom prop for a 25 hp engine.


----------



## BowhunterRN

I have the new 2017 Yamaha F25 on a 1448 Alweld. I am not completely through the break in period, but at WOT I’m turning 5800rpm and going 27-28mph (GPS). I put a hi-jacker jack plate with 6” of setback. I have the cavitation plate 0.5" above the bottom of the boat. I currently have issues with blowout/cavitation when turning the motor hard at WOT and occasionally at takeoff. The boat has trim tabs. I am currently running the stock 9&7/8 x 11&1/4” F series aluminum prop. 5000-6000rpm is the operating range for this motor. After talking with PowerTech, I went with the SRA3 in the 10x10p. I hope to gain a little more top end performance with the new SST prop. I really wanted to go with the 11 pitch but they said it would likely drop my RPMs too much. I will report back after I test it.


----------



## BowhunterRN

So i tested the SRA3 10p prop on my motor and it performed very well. I know my boat isn't a microskiff, but it did offer great results with the aluminum hull. By dropping one pitch switching to SST, I stayed the same rpm. Holeshot was better, with less ventilation. I was also able to raise the motor another inch on the jackplate. I am now +2" from the bottom of the hull. I really like the performance of the SRA3 prop on the new F25 Yamaha. Now time to catch some fish!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Everyone loves the SRA3 props.


----------



## CPurvis

Ok so now I'm thinking of reproping my 2017 f25. I have it on a Skimmer Skiff 14.5. Right now I'm hitting 29/30 mph at WOT 6100 rpms with the AVP running just skimming the surface right before it starts to blow out. Hole shot is decent.I am running the stock prop with 11 1/4 pitch. Just wondering if I should mess with it or go with a 11 pitch aluminum prop with more cupping? Oh also I am running an Atlas micro jacker with no power T&T. I am not really interested in Stainless. I am looking for thoughts and opinions. I would like a little better hole shot but its not anything thats really bad. Just want to get the most out of my set up.


----------



## BowhunterRN

CPurvis said:


> Ok so now I'm thinking of reproping my 2017 f25. I have it on a Skimmer Skiff 14.5. Right now I'm hitting 29/30 mph at WOT 6100 rpms with the AVP running just skimming the surface right before it starts to blow out. Hole shot is decent.I am running the stock prop with 11 1/4 pitch. Just wondering if I should mess with it or go with a 11 pitch aluminum prop with more cupping? Oh also I am running an Atlas micro jacker with no power T&T. I am not really interested in Stainless. I am looking for thoughts and opinions. I would like a little better hole shot but its not anything thats really bad. Just want to get the most out of my set up.


If not interested in going with SS, I would say save your money because I do not know of any aluminum prop that will out perform the stock yamaha prop. SS is where all the performance is.


----------



## devrep

they make props with 1/4" pitch increments?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Aluminum props flex under power and are not usually as accurate with pitch dimensions or cupping.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Everyone loves the SRA3 props.


I have three different SS Props and the Power Tec is the superior one with performance and duration. Four years I have been using and only had to rehub to stay in service. Top speed is still within 1 mph original usage from new.


----------



## CPurvis

A


devrep said:


> they make props with 1/4" pitch increments?


Apparently Yamaha does. So maybe I'll splurge and get a Stainless. Any recommendations on which direction to go?


----------



## Guest

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I have three different SS Props and the Power Tec is the superior one with performance and duration. Three years I have been using and only had to rehub to stay in service. Top speed is still within 1 mph original usage from new.


I run so shallow I'm reluctant to use stainless. Getting in and out from where I keep my boat at low tide is a matter of running until you run out of water. Lol! However, your advice is still invaluable. I work with Live to Fish, a fishing tackle, gear, and marine electronics company. However, you probably have to be an authorized dealer to get a deal on their props.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Josh Stewart said:


> I run so shallow I'm reluctant to use stainless. Getting in and out from where I keep my boat at low tide is a matter of running until you run out of water. Lol! However, your advice is still invaluable. I work with Live to Fish, a fishing tackle, gear, and marine electronics company. However, you probably have to be an authorized dealer to get a deal on their props.


Not true, I can share the dealer that I purchased the prop thru. https://www.americanboatpropeller.com/ 866 306 6004


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

CPurvis said:


> A
> 
> Apparently Yamaha does. So maybe I'll splurge and get a Stainless. Any recommendations on which direction to go?


Power Tec SRA 3........


----------



## CPurvis

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Power Tec SRA 3........


I was referring to pitch. Should I stay with 11pitch or go down. How is the cupping on the sra3?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

CPurvis said:


> I was referring to pitch. Should I stay with 11pitch or go down. How is the cupping on the sra3?


With aluminum you will turn more pitch, with stainless go down at least one inch of pitch. Call prop gods and get an approximate range to start. Make sure you keep the motor rpm at max so when you load it will still be in the power band range...SRA Prop is 20 degree rake and lots of cupping


----------



## CPurvis

T


No Bait / Lures Only said:


> With aluminum you will turn more pitch, with stainless go down at least one inch of pitch. Call prop gods and get an approximate range to start. Make sure you keep the motor rpm at max so when you load it will still be in the power band range...SRA Prop is 20 degree rake and lots of cupping


Thanks so do you think the performance gain with the SRA3 is worth the $$$ spent on a 25hp set up? I don't want to spend a lot of $$$ for just a little bit of gain.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

CPurvis said:


> T
> 
> Thanks so do you think the performance gain with the SRA3 is worth the $$$ spent on a 25hp set up? I don't want to spend a lot of $$$ for just a little bit of gain.


My suggestion to u is to list the prop u want on this site to buy as all the boat owners have at least 2/3 props to get the right performance and so extra props should be available. I have a extra Solas Prop 13" pitch is toooo much pitch and toooo much cupping for my modified 25 Yamaha to turn enough rpm to perform. the durability of the s/s prop is sooo superior to the aluminum. And so much more service than an aluminum....


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

The SRA prop runs like a 4x4 through soft mud and it doesn't blow out when the motor is jacked up high. Aluminum props can't compare.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

RunningOnEmpty said:


> The SRA prop runs like a 4x4 through soft mud and it doesn't blow out when the motor is jacked up high. Aluminum props can't compare.


exactly my thoughts........


----------



## blackwagon

CPurvis said:


> Ok so now I'm thinking of reproping my 2017 f25. I have it on a Skimmer Skiff 14.5. Right now I'm hitting 29/30 mph at WOT 6100 rpms with the AVP running just skimming the surface right before it starts to blow out. Hole shot is decent.I am running the stock prop with 11 1/4 pitch. Just wondering if I should mess with it or go with a 11 pitch aluminum prop with more cupping? Oh also I am running an Atlas micro jacker with no power T&T. I am not really interested in Stainless. I am looking for thoughts and opinions. I would like a little better hole shot but its not anything thats really bad. Just want to get the most out of my set up.


I have an ipb14 with a 2017 f25 too. Does your boat plow at those speeds? I’m getting the same numbers but at 29/30 the nose down is kinda crazy if there is any chop.


----------



## CPurvis

blackwagon said:


> I have an ipb14 with a 2017 f25 too. Does your boat plow at those speeds? I’m getting the same numbers but at 29/30 the nose down is kinda crazy if there is any chop.


I had my skiff out in probably the worst chop yet this past Sunday and was very impressed with how it handled. I have the trim pin set in the third hole which gives it a slight bow up attitude but will not porpoise. Hole shot suffers a bit but not much at all. I run my battery up front. Don't notice any plowing. Are you running the stock prop?


----------



## blackwagon

CPurvis said:


> I had my skiff out in probably the worst chop yet this past Sunday and was very impressed with how it handled. I have the trim pin set in the third hole which gives it a slight bow up attitude but will not porpoise. Hole shot suffers a bit but not much at all. I run my battery up front. Don't notice any plowing. Are you running the stock prop?


Stock prop. I'm on the 2nd hole though. I tried the 3rd hole to get some bow rise but I got a lot of cavitation. If I have someone up front it doesn't plow (28/29mph 5800rpm)... I rode solo and at 29-30 (6000-6050) it plowed... which is weird as hell to me. I'm 260lb and my fishing buddies are around 140lbs.

My boat has a pretty noticeable "hook" in it. I shouldn't be running 30mph in chop anyways so it's not that big of a deal to me. Might be an optical illusion with the front deck sloping forward but I swear I was going to go under if I didn't let off a couple times. The front end seemed to just get lower and lower as I gained speed. I'll have to play with it some more on a calmer day than when I went out solo.


----------



## CPurvis

Yeah i heard the older ipb version had a hook in the bow but I think that is one of the things Bobby improved with the hull. I usually run around 20mph in a good chop.


----------



## inthehunt2017

Skimmer skiff 14 here with the 2017 f25, what propeller are you all recommending?


----------



## CPurvis

inthehunt2017 said:


> Skimmer skiff 14 here with the 2017 f25, what propeller are you all recommending?


The stock prop is working great on my Skimmer 14, I am hitting 29/30 at around 6100 rpms at WOT fully loaded with another person. I would however like to try a prop with a little more cupping to try and get my motor up a little higher while running before blowout. But the stock prop is legit!


----------



## inthehunt2017

CPurvis said:


> The stock prop is working great on my Skimmer 14, I am hitting 29/30 at around 6100 rpms at WOT fully loaded with another person. I would however like to try a prop with a little more cupping to try and get my motor up a little higher while running before blowout. But the stock prop is legit!


I picked up the motor yesterday so i haven't had the chance to run it yet, but man is this thing small compared to my 2006 25 merc 4s. I definitely want to switch to a SS prop. Ive seen a bunch for <$200 but have no idea where to even start


----------



## CPurvis

inthehunt2017 said:


> I picked up the motor yesterday so i haven't had the chance to run it yet, but man is this thing small compared to my 2006 25 merc 4s. I definitely want to switch to a SS prop. Ive seen a bunch for <$200 but have no idea where to even start


Seems like the power tech SRA3 is the general consensus.


----------



## CPurvis

CPurvis said:


> Seems like the power tech SRA3 is the general consensus.


Also let me know if you so decide to go SS of the performance gain. I am debating shelling out the money for SS.


----------



## crl.wms

I just put a PT SRA3 9P on a new Yamaha F25 on a glades skiff. 25 to 28 mph depending on load, getting about 5800 rpm WOT. Aluminum 11 1/4" pitch was getting similar RPM and speed.


----------



## inthehunt2017

Stock prop on Skimmer is running 30/31 2 people on a Skimmer Skiff 14


----------



## CPurvis

inthehunt2017 said:


> Stock prop on Skimmer is running 30/31 2 people on a Skimmer Skiff 14


Sounds right. Don't see how you could get much more out of the motor. How are you getting those numbers? And what rpm range are you running? I know when I first got here boat I was using my phone GPS and was running 30/31 mph but on my raymsrine GPS it was showing 29/30 mph not a big difference.


----------



## inthehunt2017

CPurvis said:


> Sounds right. Don't see how you could get much more out of the motor. How are you getting those numbers? And what rpm range are you running? I know when I first got here boat I was using my phone GPS and was running 30/31 mph but on my raymsrine GPS it was showing 29/30 mph not a big difference.


Phone GPS. Not sure on RPM as i don't have a tach, however i am very satisfied! The motor does love to vibrate while idling though. Only upgrade i would be doing is to a SS prop, just need to figure out what size is similar to stock al prop


----------



## captjsanchez

crl.wms said:


> I just put a PT SRA3 9P on a new Yamaha F25 on a glades skiff. 25 to 28 mph depending on load, getting about 5800 rpm WOT. Aluminum 11 1/4" pitch was getting similar RPM and speed.


I'm sorry to ask but you sure it's a 9 pitch? I ran the stock prop got 23 25 mph 5300 5500, with 9 pitch sra powertech hit rev. Limiter 6100 rpm 20 mph


----------



## captjsanchez

captjsanchez said:


> I'm sorry to ask but you sure it's a 9 pitch? I ran the stock prop got 23 25 mph 5300 5500, with 9 pitch sra powertech hit rev. Limiter 6100 rpm 20 mph


Update I'm running a 10 pitch 5700 24 mph. I know prop slip, weight, and hull makes a difference


----------



## captjsanchez

captjsanchez said:


> Update I'm running a 10 pitch 5700 24 mph. I know prop slip, weight, and hull makes a difference


11 pitch sra powertech 5300 24 mph


----------



## flyclimber

Any updates on the new Yamaha F25? I am kicking the idea around of repowering the 2 smoke with the new 4 stroke.


----------



## inthehunt2017

freeclimber said:


> Any updates on the new Yamaha F25? I am kicking the idea around of repowering the 2 smoke with the new 4 stroke.


Ive had mine for about a year, awesome reliable motor with no issues.


----------



## CPurvis

inthehunt2017 said:


> Ive had mine for about a year, awesome reliable motor with no issues.


Hey did you ever reprop your 25hp Yamaha?


----------



## CPurvis

OK Finally broke down and ordered a Stainless prop for the Skimmer Skiff. 
I ordered the powertech SRA3 in 10pitch from Nettle props out of Austin Texas. I called and talked to the owner JT and he was extremely helpful and his prices are really good. I will update on the performance of the prop and also the a review of the company once i actually recieve it. Im pretty stoked!


----------



## Guest

freeclimber said:


> Any updates on the new Yamaha F25? I am kicking the idea around of repowering the 2 smoke with the new 4 stroke.


I had the F25. It was a good engine and very reliabe, but I found it lacked the power I needed. So, I went to a 2018 Yamaha F50. I'm running it off the back of 16ft Sabalo flats boat. The outboard mounts to an 8 inch set back as it is. I've thought about adding a jack plate, but without a tunnel hull, I'm not sure if I'd gain all that much. I'm running aluminum three blade props on the 50HP. It uses much more gas than the 25HP but that's a given when double the HP.


----------



## flyclimber

Josh Stewart said:


> I had the F25. It was a good engine and very reliabe, but I found it lacked the power I needed. So, I went to a 2018 Yamaha F50. I'm running it off the back of 16ft Sabalo flats boat. The outboard mounts to an 8 inch set back as it is. I've thought about adding a jack plate, but without a tunnel hull, I'm not sure if I'd gain all that much. I'm running aluminum three blade props on the 50HP. It uses much more gas than the 25HP but that's a given when double the HP.


Very interesting... How much does your skiff weight roughly? What power did you feel you were missing?


----------

